# Low Carb Diet and Smoking Meat



## aklee987 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm new here, I just posted in Roll Call. 

Anyway, my wife and I started a weight loss challenge (against each other) a couple days ago. I'm doing the NO/LOW CARB diet, and I have no idea what she is doing. She ate a special weight loss candy bar for lunch yesterday. 

Anyway, it looks like I'm going to be smoking a lot of meat. And eating it. 

Yesterday, I had brisket for lunch and ribs for dinner.  It was kind of fun sitting next to my wife, I was chowing down on brisket, and she eats her candy bar in 2 bites.  Today I had ribs for lunch. 

So we'll see how this diet goes.  Any ideas on what else to smoke? 

I've got a ham curing, and just bought a slab of salmon. 

You guys think it'll work? Can I beat her?


----------



## viskey (Jan 3, 2012)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5899101&page=1

do this! its a variation of the ketogenic diet. ive done it twice so far. lost 25lbs the first time and 34lbs the second time. exercise and diet are a must. i was loosing an average of 2lbs per week which will varry per person. good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

If you really want to loose weight you need to stay in ketosis.  you can check this with urine test strips like diabetics use.  drink plenty of water while you are on this diet.

Studies show that the Adkin's diet is one of the healthiest in decreasing morbidity and mortality.

I find it very hard to live on, but improved my terrible cholesterol numbers when I did stay on it.  now I try to avoid the sugars and simple carbs.  Dr Gott's no white diet is pretty good and more doable than Adkins IMHO.

You will beat her out I think.


----------



## hiram (Jan 3, 2012)

Started on the Adkins right after new yrs day dinner. I usually have sausage and eggs for breakfast, skip lunch and for dinner I'll have brisket, ribs or ribeye off the grill. It works for me at the rate of 3-4 lbs per week, no bread, potatoes and SUGAR!!! If you eat a slice of bread or any carb that screws up the whole day. I eat some veggies, green beans, lettuce with mayo, drink all the milk I want, some say not to eat rice but I eat the yellow rice with meals.

It reduces my cholestrol and blood pressure considerably and I don't really feel sluggish from all the carbs. Stay away from the above evil three and I guarntee you'll beat her.


----------



## roller (Jan 3, 2012)

I went on that Akins diet a few years back and it worked real good but I really got tired of eating meat all the time. Got to where I could not even stand to smell of it..but you will lose weight if you stick to it...I just lost 50lbs in the last 4 and 1/2 months by cutting my calories back to 800 to 1000 a day and eating mostly Special K and Campbells Heart Healthy soup and it works for sure...good luck to you...eat lots of meat...Spam is good...


----------



## erodinamik (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you'll do better than your wife.  Try doing some research on Paleo Diets/Eating/Lifestyle.  Pretty smart theory and pretty simple to stick to in theory.  If you cut out sugars, carbs, breads, starches, I think you'll do good.  I try and keep a lunchbox full of meat, nuts, and fruits when I go to work and I don't feel bad about eating all day :-)


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey lee,  Welcome to SMF!!!

The above advice is good, especially staying away from the white stuff, sugar, flour, rice, however you need  to eat from the basic five food groups at every meal and you need carbs for energy so think of anything that is pithy in your mouth, like lentils, corn, peas, sweet potatoes (we use them to make fries), apples, bananas, these replace the carbs from not eating the dastardly whites and you will have the energy without the sugar spikes, add to that wheat or whole grain breads, brown rice or wild rice (cooked in beef, chicken or vegetable broth to make it palpable), then measure your servings, I use a small bowl that holds about a cup for my carbs, veggies that are not in the carb group as much as you want, meats about 1 1/2-2 cups (but I cheat a lot here), dairy products 1/2-3/4 of a cup and lots and lots of water, lastly measure your blood sugar daily (I measured before and after each meal to find out what works for me), whether it is the strips or buy an inexpensive glucose tester, I recommend the tester because it keeps a record of your tests and you can see what foods works for you after each meal and your weekly and monthly averages.

Now in my opinion the most important reason for learning how to eat, lose weight and be healthy is not to be the "winner" but to find out what works and then teach you bride, I'm certain you don't want to be the "winner" and end up losing her later on.

Here are a couple of links for you to digest, they are for diabetics, if you aren't diabetic already then you can learn from them so that you don't become one.

http://helpguide.org/life/healthy_diet_diabetes.htm

http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/eating_ez/index.aspx

I hope that helps, have fun with your smokin' and be sure and post the Q-view.

Gene


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to disagree with Justpassingthru for what you are doing.  The fruits will take you out of the ketosis fairly fast as they have sugar.

If you are simply trying to sustain and eat healthy then 1 serving of fruit per day preferably split up is fine.  remember the concept of serving size; 1/2 banana, 2 dates, 3/4 cup most berries.

For sustaining, complex carbs are OK in moderation (brown rice, barley, spelt, farro, quinoa)

Eat lots of veggies.

I have terrible insulin resistance and the standard american diet (sad) needs to change; that's why i joined this forum to learn to cook things that my body can tolerate.

Even though it may not be smoked, stir fry is your friend here.

Fry it at high temp in canola oil and then top with olive oil and spices.  simply use veggies and meat.  you will loose weight, feel better, and most likely lower your cholesterol, fasting blood sugar and insulin levels.

(Pops are you reading this?)

(disclaimer:  this is not meant to be medical advice, but general information)

OK, rant is over and I'll get off the soap box.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2012)

you could always smoke turkey breast that is lots of tasty meat (just stay away from the turkey mayo and cheese sandwiches)


----------



## jimpam (Jan 3, 2012)

I have taken smoked pork and chicken and stir fried it with veggies - tastes really good and is really useful on a low carb diet.  Just need to be sure your rub has no sugar and is not real salty.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 3, 2012)

(Yes I am and digesting and absorbing (still many speed of processing issues!) and figuring out what is ok with the wife too... only _*two words*_ for her - one is "YES!" and the other is "MA'AM!"... lol!)


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting info here I need to loose a few pounds


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Werdwolf,

Thanks for pointing that out, I agree with you on the fruits, I was trying to explain how to determine what are carbohydrates, ...you have given the correct quantities to consume daily.

I have cut most of the carbs out of my diet, for example here is what I eat for breakfast, either a bowl of Denny's beef and barley soup or ranch beans, 2 slices of wheat or rye bread and all the veggies I want, spinach, zuccs, or green beans (I know that isn't a traditional American breakfast), but I have found it gives me the energy I need to work until lunch time and my blood sugar level two hours after I eat is right at 160, by lunch time it has dropped to 85-95, any other breakfast (or meal), eating the recommended portion of carbs, sends my sugar level into the 250's, ...that is why I suggested buying a tester to learn what works for your body.

There is so much to learn that goes beyond the scope of this thread, that is why I posted the two links.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Very interesting information here. Being an athlete most of my life I always ate a high carb diet. Not sugar, but complex carbs. I was always lean, but the reason was because of the amount of exercise I was getting. There were times in my life that I was training so hard I would consume 10,000 calories a day & not gain weight.. I think any weight loss program or lifestyle change must include exercise to be successful over a long period of time.


----------



## roller (Jan 4, 2012)

Some veggies are fine with Adkins but wait 2 weeks after you start the diet to start eating them then start out in very small quanities...Get you a Adkins diet book ..


----------



## aklee987 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow. A ton of information here.  I don't think I'm doing a specific "name brand" diet.

Here is my theory:

If I cut out carbs, that means I have to stop eating French Fries and potato chips.  That cuts a million "bad" calories out of my diet.  Cutting bread out is also huge for me. I've noticed that I eat the same amount of meat regardless of how much bread/fries/chips I eat. 

So I'm definitely cutting calories.  I'm also starting to work out.  Mostly eating meat, cheese, and nuts. Occasional juice drinking because it's flu/cold season and I want the Vitamin C (and I love juice). 

I'll hopefully post pictures of the meat I've smoked for the diet.  I've already made and eaten a brisket which I didn't take pictures of. 

I've already posted a picture of my ribs from this past weekend, but here is a repost:


----------



## erodinamik (Jan 4, 2012)

I've also decided that cancelling my cable will be a good weight loss plan :-)  Less sitting around idle and eating high calorie snacks.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 4, 2012)

I know you talked about eating smoked meat, but keep in mind a lot (if not most) of rubs have a good bit of brown sugar in them.  Sugar is sugar when used in this form (especially refined sugar). 

I was on Adkins for about a year back when it was the rage in 98-99.  Lost about 80 pounds but guess what.... 13 years later it's all back. Bummer....I also did the Nurti-system senior program for about 8 months in 2008 and again lost 65 pounds.  But I really got tired of eating the same boxes of food day after day.  For me, Atkins was easier, but I guess I need to get back on it again.

What can I say?  I'm a corn fed, smoked meat loving southern boy at heart.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

dward51 said:


> I know you talked about eating smoked meat, but keep in mind a lot (if not most) of rubs have a good bit of brown sugar in them.  Sugar is sugar when used in this form (especially refined sugar).
> 
> I was on Adkins for about a year back when it was the rage in 98-99.  Lost about 80 pounds but guess what.... 13 years later it's all back. Bummer....I also did the Nurti-system senior program for about 8 months in 2008 and again lost 65 pounds.  But I really got tired of eating the same boxes of food day after day.  For me, Atkins was easier, but I guess I need to get back on it again.
> 
> What can I say?  I'm a corn fed, smoked meat loving southern boy at heart.....




You can substitute Splenda for sugar in rubs & sauces.


----------



## aklee987 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am aware of the sugar in the rubs, though I don't worry about it too much. Like I said earlier, I'm not trying to achieve ketosis, but just trying to cut most "bad" calories, which is accomplished with the low carb thing. 

What is a "bad" calorie? I have no idea, I just make it up. I'm not a food scientist or dietician.  I just figure that if I eat foods that aren't "as" processed, I'll be doing better. I'm also exercising.  I definitely feel better already, it's funny seeing what you feel like when you don't eat a bag of chips every 2 days.

Anyway, I smoked some salmon last night, I didn't have time to do it how I originally planned. This was just a bit of salt, brown sugar (only a tbs for the whole fillet), and some Butt Rub.

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd139/tleemailme/?action=view&current=IMG_20120104_212933.jpg

I forgot to take a picture until after I'd started eating.  I meant to take it off the grill at 130, but I forgot to check on it, it came off the grill at 141.  Tasted good, but do you guys think it was overcooked?

Menu yesterday:

Breakfast: 1 string cheese

Lunch: 2 string cheese, 7 baby back ribs

Dinner: 3 slices SPAM (I love spam), couple thin slices turkey deli meat, and the 4-5" piece of salmon that is missing from the picture above.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

The salmon looks excellent! We like it with EVOO + Cajun seasoning.


----------



## nursewizzle (Sep 11, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but I just wanted to weigh in here... I just got a new cooker and I'm excited to use it so I can lose weight again. I find it easier to stick to a keto diet when I have yummy meat available. I've lost approximately 170 pounds so far doing this plan and I can't wait to start again!


----------

